# Relocating an Antennae



## Sen2K1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm just curious if anyone has tried relocating there antennae. I'm not a real big fan of fixed antennas. I'd like to change it to a roof mounted type. I think it would give my car a cleaner look. 

If anyone has tried it how difficult was it? or if anyone has any ideas on alternatives.

Thanks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

ninety-nine SE-L did a power antenna on his car and it looks really clean. you can find directions at this URL: http://ninety-9.com/power_antenna.htm

This is the only antenna mod I have seen for the sentra/200SX, but it looks damn clean


----------

